# Does anyone here actually like GW?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Having looked at a few threads here in the General 40k section, I'm wondering if there is anyone, like me and a few others, who actually likes Games Workshop, because if there are, we need to be more vocal about it.

So does anyone else actually like them?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Your joking right? lol

We bitch and moan about how their products are too expensive, how they seem to ignore their fans, how their policies confuse the hell out of us and how the rules they bring out annoy us....

... Yet, if we didn't like them. None of us would be here and we'd all be playing a different system.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

I have no particular problem with them - they make the models I've spend the last 16 years putting together, painting and playing with after all, and they're responsible for my main hobby, as well as the utter lack of cash that probably stopped me picking up any more illegal pursuits 
Sure, I occasionally have issues with them - although intellectually I can see the point of the various price rises over the years, it doesnt mean I have to like it, but I just treat them the same way I treat a loved but slowly going mental grandparent who makes decisions that make no sense - sigh, shrug my shoulders and change the subject!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't really like them, no, but I like 40K so I put up with their crap.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

I like GW. Its specific employees I have issue with (Robin Cruddace is at the forefront of that list.)


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I like them for what they created.

I loathe them for what they have done with it.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> I don't really like them, no, but I like 40K so I put up with their crap.


Times this by two.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have tried to write a response three times and so far all i can come up with is "i dont know", I have conflicting interests with GW, i have to deal with them in a different way to most of you and i see and hear things that from a business to business point of view makes my blood boil, i also see price rises from the point of view of the customer and have watched changes in direction towards white dwarf and old games systems that have or or are hurting the company in my opinion.
But at the same time i think as a collector and player we have never had it so good for the two core systems and they seem genuinely interested in bringing armies up to scratch across both systems even if its a little too slow for most of us.
I think on the whole im happy enough with them but they could improve some areas.

I dont think GW can possibly be expected to "listen" to its customer base, this is an unrealistic expectation from us the the fans,customers, even the sensible ones are always goin to advise GW to do whats in the interest of the customer and unfortunately the customer is not aware of how the company is structured and financed or familiar with production,design etc etc I have worked for large companies like GW in the past and companies of that size all have one form of communication they will listen to and thats money, Loads of companies bang on about listening to its customers but for the most part its for show, they listen, ignore and do what will make them more money, sometimes customers get lucky and say something that the company likes and the company will make those changes but that will always be something that they can use to make more money.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

I think they get more flak than they deserve but most of it can be considered warranted. I think their latest books for 40k (specifically 40k) have been excellent write-ups and I was very impressed with the IG & SW FAQs (although I'm still wondering about T5 TWC Lords). However, recent fantasy releases and lack of BA/Tyranid FAQs may mean we are back to their old ways but we shall see ^^.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I like some of their games.

The company, not so much.
They've nosedived since going public.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

People talk with their money, if they buy the product they at least find it acceptable.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I like them a whole lot, mainly because of the whole 40K Background they created. The Models are a close second, and seen as I'm an IG Mechie I favour FW also.

My only beef with them is that the Codexes aren't updated quick enough, and same goes for the lack of timely FAQ/Errata.

GW Business operations/dealings...I don't care enough to comment!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, clearly a question that arouses some passion, and some interesting comments.

First, thanks for responding, but as I go on, I'm going to have remnind people that Games Workshop is a business, one that's floated on the stock market, meaning their first and foremost responsibility is to the shareholders, who want to see a return on their investment.

Consequently they have to do everything they can to boost profits. This means cutting costs where possible, promoting those things that do well, such as Space Marines and Orks, as well as timing releases in such a way as to generate guaranteed sales.

At the same time they're affected by what happens in the market and other factors such as how the Government decides to manage the economy. Now much as we'd all like Games Workshop to be unsullied by the petty needs of finance, and become something that caters solely to their fans, the reality is they aren't, and aren't going to be that if they want to stay in buisness.

I'm not saying I like everything they do, particularly price rises, but they're far from the only ones having, not wanting to, not thinking it's a good idea, but having to raise prices. Tesco's and other big companies are having to do the same, and I'm sure this is true for companies around the world. It's simply a reflection of the world we live in today.

Should the government raise VAT tomorrow, and there's a good chance they will, expect Games Workshop to have to raise prices again. True they could decide against price raises, but this would eat into their profits, something guranteed to put off potential investors, and dissaude existing ones from further investing their money. Ultimately this would result in smaller profits, and less money spent on developing their armies, which would bode ill for we fans.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

We like them when we get what we want, we HATE them when we are made to wait.

The waiting I can deal with, the only thing I really dislike is Forge World. Sure the models are really nice but the price for most of them is beyond insane. I'd rather most of them just be made as blisters or plastic sets.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

For the most part I like GW. I don't like dealing with most general staffers but there have been a few that were really helpful and great. As I stated in a previous thread their customer service is top notch and pretty much makes up for the high prices and the products are of the utmost quality, I really wouldn't want to be constructing and painting anything else. I understand they're a business and price rises and whatnot are inevitable but their business plan just doesn't make any sense to me. Now, I'm no businessman myself but in a climate where everyone is lowering their prices is it really good economics to be raising your own? This coupled with some of their other frustrating support issues like cutting back on games day are frustrating, but again, because the product is so good and because they've got me lock, stock, and barrel and I've basically devoted half my life to the hobby (I'm 20 and started collecting when I was 12) and loved every moment of it, I suppose that I really do like them despite some of their questionable choices.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Daemonetteboobs said:


> their business plan just doesn't make any sense to me. Now, I'm no businessman myself but in a climate where everyone is lowering their prices is it really good economics to be raising your own?


Where'd you hear this, because no one's lowering their prices this side of the pond.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> I don't really like them, no, but I like 40K so I put up with their crap.


Ditto this



SHarrington said:


> I like GW. Its specific employees I have issue with (Robin Cruddace is at the forefront of that list.)


Other way around for me. Company policies/business practices drive me nuts, but I consider many of the employees to be friends. Sure, there's one or two I don't care for, but all i all, I'll gladly sit down and drink a beer and gab with most of them. If only all the really good ones (in the US, at least) didn't keep leaving to go elsewhere.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Fluff, models, most of the books I love.

The company it self, and what they have doen to white dwarf and the prices NO


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't really see what's not to like imo. When it comes down to it they produce high quality products, and particularly when you consider the scale which they operate are pretty unique, there really isn't anything else like it out there as a buisness. Also, remember that as a company, up untill about 2 years ago they'd been making massive losses and were on the verge of going under.

In those circumstances i see no problem with them producing a magazine that's one long advert, or releasing new expansions that basically encourage everyone to buy more tank kits, or even that they've stopped the option where you could order individual pieces of a kit (thinking particularly boneswords for tyranids). Yeah, we all love a whinge about that dissapointing crap, but if it stops them going out of buisness then that's fine by me.

Long live the only real geek's outlet on the highstreet! :king:


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

Their Pricing pisses me off, I really wish it was cheaper as do we all.

BUT... without them we wouldn't have the hobby and games we enjoy so much. Personally I like what they,ve done, and I have no beef with the staff or any of their products, so as a whole... yes I like GW.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Like the product, loath the company.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know I sort of view saying you do or don't like a business is like saying you do or you don't like the way the sun rises, no matter how you feel there ain't shit you can do about it. I really don't pay too much attention to the politics of it all, I just like the game. I haven't almost consistently played 40K since about 13 years of age and I don't plan on buying any of the novels, changing to another system, participating in any tournaments or contests or anything of the like. I'm like the little business accountant who sits in his lowly office in the basement, collecting his checks and minding his own business, lol


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I admire them for harnessing one of the most addictive substances known to mankind. I enjoy the universe they've created. I enjoy the games I play. And I die a little bit when I purchase more of their products. :biggrin:


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

I see it as you get what you pay for (except white dwarf). The quality of the fluff, novels and minitures are great and getting better. Sure I'd be happier if it were cheaper, I' would also be happier if petrol/computers/water/power/games/every thing under the sun was cheaper as well.I see the games workshop price as a fact of life, it never was cheap never will be, so get over it. Games Workshop is a company that like every other company will try to make more money.
When all is said and done I want their products and they want my money and we get along fine.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I like the people not the company. The company are too moeny grabbing really for me but the people at my local are fantastic.
Everyone there knows me by name(tho i keep forgeting most of there names ) and will oftne ask me to lend a hand in mega battles if i'm there. I was aksed to help keep the Space Marine side in line for an Apocaplpse game dispite i had eldar with me so i wouldn't play and have never played Apoc before of since. However they trust me and know that i cna oftne help with the smaller things that can bother the other GW staff. They also know that i'm the LOTR expert and i kn ow the SBG better than anyone there and if they are having a game there whiel i'm there they will oftne call to me for a little help here and there.
In all i love the guys(and girls) at my local and even thos soem might annoy me on rare ocasions they are great. It's the higher up that i have my problem with and the people who wrote this months WD!:ireful2: But that another stroy


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It's like they went from one extreme to the other. GW used to be all about the hobby itself. Now it's radically shifted to be all about making money. They need to strike a balance between the two. 

Because happy hobbyists spend more.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bring back Battlefleet Gothic and Epic 40K, get rid of all the adverts in WD then stop all the legal BS.

Then i'd like the company.

Love 40K tho, and the models.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I love the company for bringing me a fantastic and social hobby, its something that really gets me with my friends (whom else I probably would have lost contact with..), I like many of you, don't like the price increase, it really sucks ass big time, and the fact that the damn government might be raising VAT means that my hobby gets 2.5% more expensive.. But maybe GW won't put their prices up in accordence to it? Considering we've just had a massive price rise? I wouldn't if I was in charge...


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

King Gary said:


> I don't really see what's not to like imo. When it comes down to it they produce high quality products, and particularly when you consider the scale which they operate are pretty unique, there really isn't anything else like it out there as a buisness. Also, remember that as a company, up untill about 2 years ago they'd been making massive losses and were on the verge of going under.
> 
> In those circumstances i see no problem with them producing a magazine that's one long advert, or releasing new expansions that basically encourage everyone to buy more tank kits, or even that they've stopped the option where you could order individual pieces of a kit (thinking particularly boneswords for tyranids). Yeah, we all love a whinge about that dissapointing crap, but if it stops them going out of buisness then that's fine by me.
> 
> Long live the only real geek's outlet on the highstreet! :king:


They produce a decent line of miniatures, but there are a lot of companies out there now that do just as well, if not better. GWs advantage is that they have an established rule set to go with theirs, altho rules support has gone downhill over the last 5+ years. And that's where my largest gripe lies, in their lack of rules support, Poorly written rules, lack of timely FAQs/errata. Most of those that I know of that have left the hobby have done so to to disillusionment with the rules.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

bishop5 said:


> Bring back Battlefleet Gothic and Epic 40K, get rid of all the adverts in WD then stop all the legal BS.
> 
> Then i'd like the company.
> 
> Love 40K tho, and the models.


I have to admit that i would love it if they got gothic back in store rahter than online only. It's really difficult for people start the game without that insentive(Me incuded as me and my friend will hopfuly be startign it in the near future)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I USED to like, and I would like to like them again.

I liked how they cared about the game and the people who played it, I liked how they made an effort with there publications to increase your enjoyment of there games, I liked how they had over a dozen systems for you to play if you didn't like the main ones, I liked how they created rules for creating your own things to use in games, I liked how there staff didn't use to shovel crap down your throat 1 second after entering the shop, I liked how everything they did encouraged gamers to be friendly people, I liked there customer service, heck I loved when they used to have sales and special offers in WD, and competitions in store.

now I hate them, no despise them because all of the above is now a load of bullshit to them and the only thing they now care about is money, greed has turned them into a friendly gaming company with lots of loyal customers, into a faceless evil with temporary rich kids who spend there money and lose interest, but its fine because theres more suckers where they come from.

I hate how now I'm just a wallet with legs, not a hobbyist, and yes it makes me bitter like oh so many of you like to point out, and with good reason, but then when has anyone ever given a shit about what reasons someone has to hate a company, when its just easier to call them a troll even after them explaining a million times why they feel a certain way they do, I suppose its just easier than actually making a few clicks with a mouse and using a brain cell.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree totally with Stella on this one. They used to give a fuck, but alas that is no more. I remember about 4 years ago my local store had a black library day and I won the art competition and the manager let me pick anyhong worth 30 euro as a prize. Newanager now in the hop who doesn't even play any of the games. No more competitions, no more prizes. He now tells people that they can only use tables for a max of 1 hour. I wouldn't mind, but this is the retard who took away the second table in the store in order to have a seperate beginner table for each system, whereas they used to have one large table, split into 3 areas. It also looked a helluva lot nicer, because they modelles each side to look like; the mines of moria, a 40k fortress and a warhammer castle. Gone are the days of gw's fuck giving, that's for sure, and I mourn them dearly :cray: :cray:


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i remeber those days fondly. Tho the same manager is here as he was then he told me that he can't have as much "free raign" as he one had and has to do things the higher up want him to, whihc is a huge shame but he really is a nice guy. He made a massivecake for GW's birthday and made an pinyata for everyone but he can't even do that much....however he has given 1 finger to them as he was told that he can't lend otu paints, glue etc but he does anyway and will often splay modals for people....unless they are large tanks becuase of th aamount of paint but thats understandable. He's really quite a nice guy and let 1 person keep an old gaming board that was gogin to be thrown out. I must say i have noticed diffrences in the way GW opperates but atleast i know that the guys at my local are still great people.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

jaws900 said:


> I have to admit that i would love it if they got gothic back in store rahter than online only. It's really difficult for people start the game without that insentive(Me incuded as me and my friend will hopfuly be startign it in the near future)


They used to stock them in my local GW for a while, it was only recently they had to get rid of them...


----------

